# My imports shipping this weekend!



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Aww I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!
> View attachment 1030017
> 
> View attachment 1030018
> ...


Wow! I love them! I love the first one! Good luck! 😊


----------



## UpscaleBetta (Mar 11, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!
> View attachment 1030017
> 
> View attachment 1030018
> ...


Nice fishes

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

All gorgeous, I especially like the third one, gold with spots! Are you opening a betta fish store? Happy for you!!!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Nope, just breeding projects!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

MysticBettas said:


> I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!
> View attachment 1030017
> 
> View attachment 1030018
> ...


How exciting!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Hastyle (May 8, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!
> View attachment 1030017
> 
> View attachment 1030018
> ...


Where did u order from


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

They are soo stunning! I love the 4th one! Post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I love the first one!


----------



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

MysticBettas said:


> I’m so nervous and excited! Coming from both Thailand and Indonesia!
> View attachment 1030017
> 
> View attachment 1030018
> ...


Wow, they are sooooo beautiful!! Love them all.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Did they arrive?


----------



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> I love the first one!


Me too!!!


----------

